# Estação Meteorologica Bombeiros V. Cascais



## ruijacome (16 Nov 2009 às 17:31)

Olá a todos,

Sou responsavel pela parte web do Corpo de Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais .

Gostaria de implementar um projecto para montagem de uma estação meteorologica no nosso quartel, bem como disponibilizar na internet, no nosso site, em *tempo real* (kind of) os dados que a nossa estação estivesse a receber no momento.

Já vi os topicos relativos às estações meteorologicas e respectivos softwares de monitorização, mas no meio de tanta escolha até fico  ..

Será que alguém me pode aconselhar a melhor forma de implementar isto, sem grandes custos ? 

O local de montagem seria junto à antena de telecomunicações que fica no topo do quartel ...

Gostava também de que a estação avaliasse o maior numero de factores meteorologicos disponiveos e efectuasse, graficos, historicos etc...

Será que me podem ajudar ?

Abraços  !


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

Olá. Uma estação com dados em tempo real em Cascais faz muita falta e seria muito bem vinda. Podes contar com todo o nosso apoio para te ajudar nesse projecto.

Talvez o ideal seria começar pela verba que existe disponível e a partir daí escolher a melhor solução.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Sou responsavel pela parte web do Corpo de Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais .
> 
> ...



Primeiro que tudo bem vindo a este forum.

Perguntas da praxe, qual é a estação que vocês tem ou vão adquirir?

Um abraço.


----------



## ruijacome (16 Nov 2009 às 18:10)

Olá,

Penso que o orçamento será de 300€ ... Visto que é uma ideia minha e não da direcção.. Se bem que ainda não perguntei se eles apoiariam esta ideia ...

Mas para já 300€  

Já temos estrutura informatica montada para a parte de dados da estação visto que iremos utilizar a nossa rede informatica mesmo para consultar os dados meteorologicas no centro de comunicações e planeamento.

Vi umas no ebay da Oregon por 199£ que pareciam interessantes... visto ser fundamental que tenham Energia Solar e sistema wireless, pois a antena fica distante (em altura e menos em comprimento) da zona onde tenho os nossos servidores.

Obrigado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 20:37)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Penso que o orçamento será de 300€ ... Visto que é uma ideia minha e não da direcção.. Se bem que ainda não perguntei se eles apoiariam esta ideia ...
> 
> ...



Olá e bem-vindo.

Por cerca de 160 € em Portugal, numa loja física, arranjas uma Oregon WMR100N, que é totalmente wireless e têm os sensores separados. É a estação mais comummente recomendada. Terias apenas de arranjar um radiation shield (abrigo) para colocar o termo-higrómetro e o proteger contra a incidência da radiação solar.
Contudo, se pesquisares no ebay, recomendo-te o ebay alemão (www.ebay.de) encontrarás modelos desses, novos, por cerca de 100 € com facilidade. Tem em conta os portes e certifica-te que compensa a importação. Com tudo incluído deverá ficar por cerca de 120 €.
Depois só terias de arranjar um abrigo, como referi atrás, ou então construí-lo tu. Quando precisares de o fazer, darei-te as indicações que precisares de seguir, com material que facilmente se arranja e de baixo custo.

Podes também adquirir uma Oregon WMR968, que tem apenas a vantagem de ter ecrã tactil, um pormenor que pode ser útil para ti, mas em tudo o resto a sua funcionalidade é a mesma. Também necessita de abrigo e é apenas importada do estrangeiro. Com portes acabaria nos cerca de 270 €, quer dos Estados Unidos quer da Alemanha. Esta estação está praticamente descontinuada.

Se pretendesses instalar uma Davis, de qualidade notavelmente superior, terias de dispender perto de 600 € para teres a estação + software e plataforma para conexão ao PC, com as despesas de alfândega e portes incluídos.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2009 às 20:43)

Além de tudo o que já foi dito, uma ressalva para a transmissão das Oregon. Se vai ficar num poste a uma boa altitude e distância, pode ser um problema a transmissão dos sensores para a consola. Com a agravante de ficar numa torre que já tem outros equipamentos que devem produzir um bom campo magnético e afectar a já débil transmissão.

O ideal é mesmo a Davis mas é mais cara...


----------

